# Colorado Vintage MTB Ride - Sunday Aug 21st



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

On the heels of successful vintage rides in NY and Norcal, I'm putting something together for the Colorado - Front Range VRC contingent.

*Sunday August 21st*
Betasso Preserve in Boulder CO.

Hopefully this is neutral enough to get everyone we can from the Springs / Denver / Suburbs / Fort Collins and anyone else that can make it. We already have a group of four tentatively committed, so come join us!

Probably looking at 10am-ish start from downtown, 2-2.5hrs of riding on [Fillet-Brazed will neg rep me for saying this] _ vintage friendly_ trails, and then to a brewery for some lunch. Cool bikes will be present, tons of photos will be taken, and I'm sure we'll squawk all day. Kinda like Keyesville only without the geigh.



















Stay tuned to this thread for more details on exact ride time and meeting place.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Bar was set, then raised. I'm excited for guys. Its a blast. Looking forward to the afterglow pics and discussion.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Excellent!!!! I'll stick the thread until after the ride. Can't wait for pictures!

c'mon screamingbunny!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Haha. Back in the day we only sought out the smooth, easy trails that wouldn't jar our hands and stuff unnecessarily. 

Maybe we should change the name to geezer friendly. 

Have fun and excited to see the pics. Make sure DC takes it easy with his cornering speed.



ameybrook said:


> On the heels of successful vintage rides in NY and Norcal, I'm putting something together for the Colorado - Front Range VRC contingent.
> 
> *Sunday August 21st*
> Betasso Preserve in Boulder CO.
> ...


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Make sure DC takes it easy with his cornering speed.


Ha! I made sure to include a bailout option so he can change is diaper if necessary


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> Excellent!!!! I'll stick the thread until after the ride.


this needs to happen more often

very cool to see the rides this summer


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> I'm excited for guys.


Ha ha!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ameybrook said:


> Ha ha!


What, I typed it right. We had a girl come on our ride and it was a total drag.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

infraction to you mister! :madmax:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

girlonbike said:


> infraction to you mister! :madmax:


shitt!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

"Make sure DC takes it easy with his cornering speed."

Hey, I crash with style.

I've taken a cross bike through this place before.

Cornering a Salsa at Betasso,


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

You should be skidding!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

bike fit ya, DC?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

girlonbike said:


> bike fit ya, DC?


He can make the necessary parts to _make_ it fit!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Not so much, but I found a bigger one.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Well wouldn't you know. 1 hour from my doorstep and I'll be in Nor. Cal. that weekend for my father's 80th birthday.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

One hour from my doorstep, too, but my parents are here from out of town and we will be in the mountains all weekend with them. Will take a rain check and hope to make the next one.

Looking forward to ride report, with photos.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

sgltrak said:


> One hour from my doorstep, too, but my parents are here from out of town and we will be in the mountains all weekend with them. Will take a rain check and hope to make the next one.
> 
> Looking forward to ride report, with photos.


Bummer! I was hoping you'd be able to come.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

ameybrook said:


> Bummer! I was hoping you'd be able to come.


Thx. Me too. I am mostly out of the VRC business, so may have to throw something together for whatever vintage ride I am able to join. Doubt it will be as fancy as what showed up for the NYC ride. Or maybe I'll have to borrow Jeff's Salsa.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

sgltrak said:


> Thx. Me too. I am mostly out of the VRC business, so may have to throw something together for whatever vintage ride I am able to join. Doubt it will be as fancy as what showed up for the NYC ride. Or maybe I'll have to borrow Jeff's Salsa.


 Trade me for the YBB and I might consider it.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Damit, as much as I'd like to be there I won't be back from my trip until 27 aug. Anyway we could push this out to sep?


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

screamingbunny said:


> Damit, as much as I'd like to be there I won't be back from my trip until 27 aug. Anyway we could push this out to sep?


We're not a hard group to get hold of, and for sure we could probably throw something together for Sept. Might actually cool off by then too.

We'll roll with Aug 21 and if it ends up a total bust, then we'll plan something else. Or I'll sell all my bikes and buy more My Little Ponies.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ameybrook said:


> Or I'll sell all my bikes and buy more My Little Ponies.


We could work out a 'straight' trade maybe? G1 MLP NIB is pretty clutch.


----------



## Stumpjunkie (Aug 8, 2011)

Sounds fun, but already have other plans! Have fun! Please take and post lots of pics!


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

..
Glad to see some interest here! Here are the details:

Meet this Sunday the 21st at Eben Fine Park in Boulder. It'd be nice to be riding by 10am, so people will be showing up between 9:45 and 10am. Probably gather at the kitchen shelter. We wont wait long and we'll be heading to Betasso Preserve. I'm really not sure which direction we'll be forced to go this month but it should be fun regardless.

The route will start up the Boulder Creek path to Four Mile and then another 1 mile up Boulder Canyon on the road. This would take us to the Connector trail just before the first tunnel. This trail is really steep and rough at the beginning before it mellows out into switchbacks. Ride time somewhere between 2 and 3 hours. Depends on regrouping times, etc.

It'd be nice to get both loops in, but we'll play it by ear to see where we're at for time. Post ride food and maybe beer at Southern Sun Brewery, Table Mesa & Broadway.

Hope to see some of you there!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Have a great ride tomorrow. Looking forward to seeing a ride report and photos. I hope to make the next one.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

sgltrak said:


> Have a great ride tomorrow. Looking forward to seeing a ride report and photos. I hope to make the next one.


Sunday!

Thanks, I'll probably add to this thread with the aftermath. Wish you could come!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

C'mon guys! Bros before hos!!!! A ham. In person. Gotta see one in person to appreciate all the little details that Charlie puts into his bikes.


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

ameybrook said:


>


Vintage friendly? Hell that's road bike friendly.... y'all have fun!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

The Betasso loop is easy on a cross bike. The Link Trail up to and down from the loop, not so much. In this video the Link starts at 3:00 and the lower part of the Link at 7:30.

Betasso and Link Trail Descent - YouTube


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

lucifer said:


> Vintage friendly? Hell that's road bike friendly.... y'all have fun!


Roller blade friendly. The Coloradans don't want to get beat up with those rigid forks.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Ha ha FB. There's no point in trying to convince you since you can throw down with the best of them. But they don't call them the Rockies for nothing!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> Ha ha FB. There's no point in trying to convince you since you can throw down with the best of them. But they don't call them the Rockies for nothing!


Just bustin the rocky mountain contingent's chops! :thumbsup:

Someday I'll get out there and ride with ya on your terrain.


----------



## WickedPhatChance (May 28, 2011)

Love the chatter. I'm West Coast, but I've ridden the Rockies and it gives me big respect for Colorado folks. First, the mountains are very big, making for many many good long rides. Second, they are often very rocky...tooth-rattling at times. Third, that altitude is deadly if you are not used to it. But many great rides. And blasting thru aspen woods at high speed, dodging trailside cows, seems so uniquely Colorado to me. Passing thru your fine state, I've done many sweet rides in Boulder area, Crested Butte, Durango, Telluride...and then on to Utah/Slickrock en route to Marin (flashback: that summer we purposely coincided with the (first?) Mt Bike World Cup in Durango. Was that 89 or 90?). 

In any event, have a great ride tmw and please post lots of pics! Way to rally, gang.
.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

*I'll be there*

my big trip wrapped up early, so I'm in town. That'll be two, countem two local vitage rides this summer, any other locals I can crash?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

WickedPhatChance said:


> Love the chatter. I'm West Coast, but I've ridden the Rockies and it gives me big respect for Colorado folks. First, the mountains are very big, making for many many good long rides. Second, they are often very rocky...tooth-rattling at times. Third, that altitude is deadly if you are not used to it. But many great rides. And blasting thru aspen woods at high speed, dodging trailside cows, seems so uniquely Colorado to me. Passing thru your fine state, I've done many sweet rides in Boulder area, Crested Butte, Durango, Telluride...and then on to Utah/Slickrock en route to Marin (flashback: that summer we purposely coincided with the (first?) Mt Bike World Cup in Durango. Was that 89 or 90?).
> 
> In any event, have a great ride tmw and please post lots of pics! Way to rally, gang.
> .


They seem to have a lot of nice smooth trails along with the rocky stuff too though. And those afternoon thunder showers are so nice in keeping the dirt tacky! Good stuff out there. Have never been to CB (really need to go) but have ridden/raced in and around Durango a lot... oh and Vail too.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

screamingbunny said:


> my big trip wrapped up early, so I'm in town. That'll be two, countem two local vitage rides this summer, any other locals I can crash?


NICE. See you there!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I hope you guys have all your outfits ready and the warm pbr on the dash for screaming bunny.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Are you out there ridin' with those guys?


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

Yeah. I went up a couple hours early and did some riding before they showed....

Sorry about the turquoise overkill. Ameybrook had a real camera and will be posting some great shots!


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Great times today everyone. Thanks to those who showed. We had a great crew and it was awesome riding with y'all. Look forward to doing it again this fall sometime.

Photo dump:



























































































and for all you Trek 7000 lovers:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ameybrook said:


> Great times today everyone. Thanks to those who showed. We had a great crew and it was awesome riding with y'all. Look forward to doing it again this fall sometime.
> 
> Photo dump:


That old Cannondale is so cool!

Looks like a great time!


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Fillet-brazed said:


> That old Cannondale is so cool!
> 
> Looks like a great time!


Dude (Mike) was a hammer too! He was also smooth, because he kept all 20lbs of air in his rear tire the whole time


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ameybrook said:


> Dude (Mike) was a hammer too! He was also smooth, because he kept all 20lbs of air in his rear tire the whole time


Looks like L coulda used some air too!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

All the actions shots are awesome--thanks to the photog. 

Who all/what all showed up in total? The Yeti lineup is sweet


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

yo-Nate-y said:


> All the actions shots are awesome--thanks to the photog.
> 
> Who all/what all showed up in total? The Yeti lineup is sweet


Nine of us total. Crappy group photo:










L-R Ameybrook, Hairstream, Screamingbunny, ?, Steve, Doublecentury, Eric, Adam, Terry.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Awesome turnout! Nice bikes, guys. Love these around the country vintage rides. You guys are awesome. Sweet pictures, Ameybrook!


----------



## Stumpjunkie (Aug 8, 2011)

Good ride and Nice pictures, I really like the Yetis'. Looks like it was a lot of fun!

Tracy, her niece, nephew, and I already had plans to camp at Meadow Ridge CG at Rampart Reservoir near Woodland Park. We brought our two dogs, the 17' Bell Northwind and my 1982 Stumpjumper. First time I have been here. There is a +-13 mile trail around the lake. Most of you probably know of it. The views of Pikes Peak are incredible. The lake was fun to paddle. Lots of huge granite boulders. It thundered and rained hard for about two hours on Sat. night. Fortunately, we had time to prepare and woke up mostly dry on Sun. morning. Nice place. Great time.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Cool. Thanks for sharing. Looks like a great time.
So, when is the next one here in CO?


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

Good camping up there. Bad ass Ramcharger.


----------



## gotdirt (Jan 17, 2006)

*good times*

so, i hadn't been to MTBR in quite some time, so when i stumbled upon a notice in the CO forum about a vintage ride in my neck of the woods i figured it would be a good excuse to fix up the old nondescript Bianchi (circa '88?) i rescued from a neighbor who had left it sitting outside the last couple of winters... nothing special, at all, but it was free and fit the bill for the ride: 6spd, rigid, worthless chainstay U-brake, funky "Cycloid" elliptical rings, etc.

the only problem was i assumed this was going to be a casual ride of "old guys on old bikes"; little did i know the pace would be just a tad quick-er, all things considered. 

next time i'm bringing the Ti Lite, as i coulda used the weight savings (and the clipless pedals). :thumbsup:

a few pix from my decaying point-n-shoot:


----------



## gotdirt (Jan 17, 2006)

...looking forward to the next one!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

It was a pleasant surprise to have some people show up that weren't expected. I noticed those flat pedals and boots. Way to grab a bike and go!

I think it is likely that we will do this same ride in a month or so, and give those folks from Fort Collins another chance to show.

I'm already working on a bike for that ride!


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

Nice!!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> It was a pleasant surprise to have some people show up that weren't expected. I noticed those flat pedals and boots. Way to grab a bike and go!
> 
> I think it is likely that we will do this same ride in a month or so, and give those folks from Fort Collins another chance to show.
> 
> I'm already working on a bike for that ride!


:thumbsup:


----------

